# Netherlands trip with my PSD



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I was just given approval to take my PSD to NL for training. Anybody know what it necessary for the health certificate for travel into the EU is?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

No, but congrats, sounds awesome=D>


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> I was just given approval to take my PSD to NL for training. Anybody know what it necessary for the health certificate for travel into the EU is?


 Dang Will, you get all the fun. Mike Suttle could help you out with info I'm sure.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Depending on what airlines you fly with its not a big deal really. An international health cert is a bit of a pain because they cost a lot more and have to mailed (or hand delivered) to the State Vet for a USDA stamp. This is only an issue if you ship the dog by himself. 
In my experience if you fly with the dog a normal health cert will do, make sure you have a current rabies shot (at least 30 days old) and he is current on all other vaccines to be safe.
I am flying to Holland next week with two dogs myself with US Air, its pretty easy with them.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like a great trip. Congrats, Will. Enjoy.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Good luck . Sounds like fun .


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

How the hell do you pull that off? Damn....I can barely get sent out of county for training, let alone out of the country and I'm 7 miles from Mexico too!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

When I sent my pup to the Netherlands, he went with someone, but still needed the USDA stamped papers and readable microchip and proof of rabies vaccination. I called the local USDA office to check on the requirements and they were very helpful, knew exactly what was needed, and emailed me the correct paperwork to be filled out by my vet. Which I then brought in to their office to get the official stamp. It was easy...


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Good work to get that opportunity Will! For when will you plan the trip?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Will who you going to train with while ya there and how long you going over there for?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I will be traning with the KLPD (Dick Staal's intern) for 3 weeks. I am footing most of the trip although the dept might be giving me 800 dollars worth of per diem and not having to use my vacation time. My weekends will be free so I plan on heading south and north on my free weekends to do some training at whatever clubs will have me. 

Its a great deal for my dept and a chance of lifetime for me.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I will be traning with the KLPD (Dick Staal's intern) for 3 weeks. I am footing most of the trip although the dept might be giving me 800 dollars worth of per diem and not having to use my vacation time. My weekends will be free so I plan on heading south and north on my free weekends to do some training at whatever clubs will have me.
> 
> Its a great deal for my dept and a chance of lifetime for me.


So you will be in Nunspeet, Will. Thats central in the Netherlands. You will meet several good dogtrainers there like Jan Langemaat,Rob Luijken, Hans de Haas en Erwin Geytenbeek. You will also see diffrent styles of training if you see them train KNPV. It will show you there realy is no "general KNPV-type" of training.
Have a good time over here..

Dick


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Dick

I met Hans and Erwin on my last trip and hopefully will meet Mr Luykens, Mr Langemaat and Mr Terpstra on this one. It definitely will be good to see the different styles of each trainer and try to take the parts that fit with my training back home.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Dick
> 
> I met Hans and Erwin on my last trip and hopefully will meet Mr Luykens, Mr Langemaat and Mr Terpstra on this one. It definitely will be good to see the different styles of each trainer and try to take the parts that fit with my training back home.


So you will be in good company with these guys. Good sport-friends and nice guys if you speak "their language"..;-)

Hahaha, who am i to say that....O

Dick


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Dick
> 
> I met Hans and Erwin on my last trip and hopefully will meet Mr Luykens, Mr Langemaat and Mr Terpstra on this one. It definitely will be good to see the different styles of each trainer and try to take the parts that fit with my training back home.


Will, I think you don't need to travel a lot, just see how the 5 guys mentioned are training during the weekends, I know them all and you cannot go a lot better. A visit to Dick & Selena would not hurt either, they live for their dogs and their sport.

Good luck with your trip


----------

